# Lighthouse



## dickhutchings

Now I'm having fun with digital art.


----------



## abt2k15

you still on that mono thing? or pc and tablet already? XD come to the dark side dick...


----------



## dickhutchings

Still using the mono tablet for now and it works great with my latest choice of software, Sketchbook Pro. I'm pretty sure I'm going to pay the small yearly license fee and stick with it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

looks like it has lots of tools @ Sketchbook.
abt what do you use?


----------



## dickhutchings

What I like about it is the ease of zooming, moving, brush size and opacity is as all so easy and intuitive. I don't lose my thoughts while I'm executing them.


----------



## abt2k15

meli said:


> looks like it has lots of tools @ Sketchbook.
> abt what do you use?


i have an old intuos 4 - the huge one









but recently i switched to a graphic monitor from huion and it is kind of great even though it has some quirks like parallax
( which forces you to work in the middle mainly ). still huge improvement for my workflow since i mounted it to a computer
arm... it is so much better for my back hehe


software is photoshop cs6 and sometimes krita. i would like to switch to krita fulltime but i have to use photoshop for my real
job alot so its better to stay in training with it rather than adapting to a whole new programm.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

abt2k15 said:


> i have to use photoshop for my real
> job alot so its better to stay in training with it rather than adapting to a whole new programm.


I love the work flow of PS I love you can edit video in it & I love you can make GIFS and that you can copy & paste PNG's directly from powerpoint or the net


----------



## abt2k15

meli said:


> I love the work flow of PS I love you can edit video in it & I love you can make GIFS and that you can copy & paste PNG's directly from powerpoint or the net


yeah whatever it is - you most likely will be able to drag it into photoshop hehe i imagine its very overwhelming for people new to digital arts thats why i recommend krita that much. artrage kind of has the same approach but its not free and krita offers tools past the basics which art rage kind of lacks imho.

problem with photoshop is that theres soooooooo many ways to reach your goal. but once you get through that - kind of know what photoshop does when you set layer modes etc you most likely will be able to get arround with other software since photoshop is pretty much standart ( like overlay, multiply and all that ).


----------



## dickhutchings

PS is way to expensive for me. I'm going to try Krita at lunch time. Thanks


----------



## dickhutchings

No joy using Krita. Only because it was hard to find stuff and zooming was a pain compared to Sketchbook IMO. No undo button. The eraser didn't work. I did like the stabilizer for drawing long smooth lines even with my shaky hands.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

shaky hands you say..... this would work wonderful for you, its compatible with any tablet, any software - DOWNLOAD FREE HERE for 30 days
.
.
.


----------



## Liz

Hey Dick not bad


----------



## dickhutchings

Amazing! Thank you @meli



meli said:


> shaky hands you say..... this would work wonderful for you, its compatible with any tablet, any software - DOWNLOAD FREE HERE for 30 days
> .
> .
> .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU_70J8ewbs


----------



## abt2k15

dickhutchings said:


> No joy using Krita. Only because it was hard to find stuff and zooming was a pain compared to Sketchbook IMO. No undo button. The eraser didn't work. I did like the stabilizer for drawing long smooth lines even with my shaky hands.


krita erasor function is one of the best in digital ever. of course you are more comfortable with a program you already know lol... when you press eraser button it stays the same brush etc but instead of adding color it removes it. very awesome. there is undo button. ctrl-z also works. zoom in and out with ctrland "-" or ctrl and "+"

also the brushes come with icons to indicate what traditional art they mimic  
if you want to give it a serious try maybe read some stuff on this page : http://www.davidrevoy.com/article319/krita-brushkit-v8

if not fair enough and have fun with sketchbook. btw the shaky line thing comes because you most likely draw with wrist angle. what nezumi and krita does is translate this motion to a wider arc ( like youd have when drawing with the shoulder being the pivot point instead of wrist )


----------

